# Military Cartoons



## Pte Lickers (15 Jul 2003)

If your looking for some cartoons of world war 2 era  look for a comic called Herbie.  I forget who its by but any old book store owner will know who your talkin about.  Also check under Up front, Back home and the Brass Rings by Bill mauldin  also some good reading.   Then theres the classic old books like a bridge to far and the longest day by Cornelius Ryan  both Excellent books.


----------

